# Introducing BaWaaJige



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Some of knew already that I was getting another dog and that I decided on a Golden Retreiver. I picked up BaWaaJige from the breeder on June 30th. Holy Smokes it was a hot day but he rode well in the car. Everything is going well. Vendetta is playing with him and sharing her toys and the bed. So far none of the other dogs mind him. We are working on sit and his re-call. Re-call is going along well. I plan on competing in hunt, rally and tracking with him possibly agility too. He will be in his first UKC conformation show this sept.














































Thanks for looking.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

ADORABLE!!! I just love Golden puppies. Now.. my golden clients... pain in the booties! i am sick of my arm being flung just so they can get a pat on the head! gawsh! hahaha


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

He is a very handsome Golden. Congrats!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh Sharon he is just so freakin cute, I love how soft he looks. Hugs, glad him and Miss V are getting along.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

SO furry!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Cute lil puff.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I love his name too btw. Names should always have meaning.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

awwww so cute. Gargamel's Arch nemesis is a golden up the street. I will not hold that against your beautiful boy, hahaha. What does the name mean? Seems like a mouthful like Mel's lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG he's soooooo cute  I just love fluffy puppies.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thank you he is so sweet and such a good boy..so far anyways. His name means Harvesting Your Dreams. His AKC name is Topflights Reap What You Sow.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

MY MIKADO said:


> Thank you he is so sweet and such a good boy..so far anyways. His name means Harvesting Your Dreams. His AKC name is Topflights Reap What You Sow.


wow that's a GREAT meaning behind a name  so happy for you!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

LOOVVVEEE HIM!!!! i was thinking i'm gonna foster for golden retriever rescue since me and american bulldog had a little falling out man she is soooooo cute!!!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

He's adorable Sharon!He looks like a stuffed animal


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL He is way too cute! He looks mischievous.. Love the name Thanks For sharing!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Very, very excited for you Sharon!!!!!! What a cute little ball of fur (better invest in a good grooming kit LOL). I would think that I could fasten him to a broom handle and dust around the house with him LOL!!!!! Sounds like a terrific fit for a terrific person Love the pics and the name


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

TRAITOR! LOL! Cute little nuglet, though. I don't get to meet a lot of good Goldens. The ones I encounter are mostly shy/scared.  And one crazy-neurotic intact male.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks everyone. So far this guy is not afraid of anything. He was trying to climb on the agility equipment and the bleachers last night. He is a charm to take in the car. He will be going to hunt training on monday nights and of course like Vendetta he will be going to any and every event going on around here. Good ground work on socialization makes for a good dog.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

He is a little cutie! I wish you the best of luck with him!


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Awwww! What a cutie!!!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I love a well bred golden! He is a very good looking pup. Best of luck in everything you do with him  Oh, and I love his name.


----------

